# Plug Cutter on Cordless Drill?



## DanMar (Feb 15, 2013)

Is it possible to use a Plug Cutter on a cordless drill? If it is, is it recommended to do so? I don't have access to a drill press and I don't really want to spend on store bought plugs.




-Dan


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I do it all the time. I too don't hav e a drill press. Just try to keep it as strait as you can.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Wood chucker is right - if you use a cordless drill, you need to keep it as straight as possible.

That said, when I've tried to use a handheld drill, I have not had any success with plug cutters. No matter how straight I thought I held the drill, they were always off and would not properly or snugly fit the hole. When I got a drill press (and I've got a really cheap one), then did I finally try the plug cutters again, and got good results.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Get a drill guide they are like 20 dollars and they turn your drill into a drill press kinda


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

There are plug cutters with a stabilizing pin in the middle that are made for hand held drills. They are made in Montana, by Jore Industries, and marketed as Montana brand. 

You can find them at Amazon, McFeely's, and the Montana Tools website.


----------



## DanMar (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. All useful information. 




-Dan


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

A cheap drill press is the answer , if you have not got one you could buy the relevant bits for your router adjust to the correct speed and cut the wooden plugs , at least it cuts vertically and fast where as a drill cuts slow and crooked !
Good Luck 
Anselm .


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

You could try a drill guide, like this
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...P&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=33-143224103-2

I'm not crazy about 'em but they do work in a pinch.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Does it really matter if the drill/p;us cutter is exactly perpendicular to the wood? Unless my mind is not working right, it seems to me that the only thing that would happen is that the top of the plus (and of course the bottom) is not square to the plug.

You are going to cut off the top of the plug once it is in the hole, so why is the geometry a problem?

I do not own a plug cutter or I would go try it.

George


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

How about taking a piece of scrap stock and cutting a hole in it just bigger than the OD of the plug cutter. Clamp this on top of the stock you are cutting the plug from and use it as a guide to stabilize the plug cutter and keep it perpendicular to the stock.

Bill


----------



## DanMar (Feb 15, 2013)

My only choice is to pick a method and hope it works well. No experience and only enough of a budget for one method. My first choice would be a self-centering plug cutter like the Montana or Hitachi (they seem to be the same item made by Jorg?). Next best option would be the method mentioned by dodgeboy, but we don't have anything on hand that could make a hole slightly larger than the plug cutter.

Long term, a drill press sounds like a good investment, but that depends on if my dad needs or wants one. 

Thx for the feedback. 



-Dan


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_...but we don't have anything on hand that could make a hole slightly larger than the plug cutter._>>

You could use the plug cutter.

Bill


----------



## DanMar (Feb 15, 2013)

That's true :laughing:. I almost burst out laughing. Almost read like a punchline.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

I do it all the time. Key is to clamp your workpiece so it doesn't go spinning.. Then set drill bit down and drill/push quick so the bit doesn't have a chance to spin off. Doesn't really matter how rough the plug is since you're going to cut is flush and sand.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could get this type of drill press that takes your drill.
.







http://www.monstermarketplace.com/e...r-cables/drill-press-stand-for-portable-drill 









 








.​


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

DanMar said:


> Is it possible to use a Plug Cutter on a cordless drill? If it is, is it recommended to do so? I don't have access to a drill press and I don't really want to spend on store bought plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes you can cut these with a cordless drill, just hold as streitht, with the tapper you will get a tight fit, even if you don't hold it streight that won't make any difference,get one of these and they will be very good , now the tapper drill bit and a counter sinker should match or the fit will not be that good, their are some import's that aren't worth haveing, and will not be a tight fit, here is the link for both of these, i wouldn't use nothing else, i been using these for yrs , they are on a 5 degree taper for a tight tap in fit , when you sand them down they blend in with the other wood, the link http://www.wlfuller.com/html/countersinks.html


----------



## DanMar (Feb 15, 2013)

I ended up purchasing a self-centering plug cutter from Lowes branded as Hitachi. I'm pretty sure it's the same one sold by Montana. Tested it out today and it seems to work well once you learn what method to use. Going slow and steady with the drill plus the right amount of pressure made a good plug. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rofl!! Cabinet man, that mock drill press is awesome!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarge240 said:


> Rofl!! Cabinet man, that mock drill press is awesome!


Those have been around for decades, they're ok for light use, but not a lot else.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Never seen that before.


----------



## Gordon mexico (Jan 28, 2014)

I live in Mexico and one way you can do it is rip little square sticks , then carve it down like a cone. Pretty much a wooden nail. Not the best but it works.


----------

